# Switched them to new Exceed formula today!



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

They didn't like the corny, by-product and filler version. But when they got a taste of that new formula they all went NUTS!

It's EXTREMELY similar to 4Health dog food, I discovered. Luckily it's not made by diamond, though.

I'm actually happy with the product, but they haven't yet posted the ingreds. for the new formula on the samsclub website, so DFA can't get the new review up... it's been over a month since the formula switch so it makes me wonder if they ever will post the ingreds?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The ingredients HAVE to be on the bag.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

susan davis said:


> The ingredients HAVE to be on the bag.


Of course, they're on the bag but not on their website.


----------

